# Escambia Mixed Bag 12-23-11



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Had a good day fishing with Spectre Gunner. We launched at Jim's, caught several trout, and then went over to the Power Plant to check it out. Caught several more trout (kind of slow there) and then fished in the general area where I caught this largemouth bass estimated at around 6 pounds. Nothing to weigh it with. My bad. I weigh 240 pounds so that will give you an idea of the fish in relationship to my size. We went from there over to Saultsman's where we caught a few more bass and some more trout and a couple of rat reds. Went over to Simpson river and got some more trout, a few reds, and several more bass. Spectre Gunner got this very nice Hybrid over there on a Yo Zuri Crystal Minnow. Nice fish! 

Tally for the day was probably around 20 trout, 15 bass, 4 redfish and 1 hybrid. Not a bad day of mixed bag fishing.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice bag of fish thanks for the post. Do u eat the fish caught by the power plant?


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey AP AKA one eyed jack, nice bag didnt realize it was you this is mike abbotts fishing partner in the allstars. So now i know were the big bass are come next tourny season sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Cool report that's a good bass there!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Ox, no i don't eat them from over there! Load Toad, what up? I knew I should not have posted that photo cause everybody would know where it was. I released that bad boy, so he's still there! Coulda got some money out of him in a tournament! I wished I had not of missed the All Stars Escambia tournament cause its my favorite river and I could have probably weighed a limit for a change!!


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

well if my wife didnt throw away my schedule for next year i could tell you when the next tournament is are you planning to fish with the club next year


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish and report.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

loadtoad1a7 said:


> well if my wife didnt throw away my schedule for next year i could tell you when the next tournament is are you planning to fish with the club next year


Absolutely. I'm looking forward to making as many tournaments as I can.

I think its Lake Jackson. My schedule is somewhere.....


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Good day with a mixed bag and a few big fish. Thanks for the trip to a new (for me) location AP. We with have to do a two boat trip with me, you, Doug and loadtoad. Thanks again and go get you a crystal minnow! Never know when you might need one.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!! great pics


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

AP, 

Nice Bass. Looks like that left shoulder is killing you. You said the Bass were in there, you were right...

NJD


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. The bass are definitely on the feed right now. I recommend fishing for trout in the morning, let it warm up, and you can get the bass shallow right in the grass. Thanks to SG for introducing me to the Yo Zuri Crystal Minnow. He got a lot of fish on that thing. I picked up two at Academy today....Wal Mart also has them, for about a dollar more.

NJD, I start PT for the shoulder next week. Its killing me. I didn't notice that pain on my face until now, ha ha ha. I think it was the adrenaline from the fish. Not as big as that one we caught on Blackwater though...nuff said.

Oh yeah, the TM pedal went out again. Gonna get it fixed, but going with the SW Motor Guide. Give me a yell if you are going out Monday, I need a ride.... AP


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

AP, 

I want to go Monday, but not sure yet. I'll give you a yell tomorrow. Any ideas where to go?

NJD


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

nice catch.


----------

